# After my colonoscopy



## 23475 (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone, I am new to this site. I have had IBS symptoms for almost ten years now, severe in the past two years, and had my first colonoscopy two days ago. I wish I had consulted this site first, as the advice posted here would have made the prep a lot easier. My question now is about what happened after the colonoscopy. My apologies if the explanations for it are a bit long.After the procedure, I went home, drank some water and Gatorade, and was so exhausted from the experience and the sedative that I went to sleep without eating. A few hours later, I woke up, went to the bathroom, and had to pass fecal matter. It was loose and not much, but not negligible, maybe altogether one or two finger's length worth or so. This happened several more times during the night, without my having eaten anything. Also, I had not had any solid food for fourteen hours before beginning the NuLytely. I am confused because I thought I was cleaned out, and my doctor in fact told me that I was cleaned out. This was something we specifically discussed because I suffer from chronic constipation with incomplete evacuation, and in fact, still felt incompletely evacuated both after drinking the NuLytely and upon waking up from the colonoscopy (even though I was passing clear yellow liquid mid-way through the NuLytely). After the colonoscopy, when I brought this up, my doctor said, no I was completely clear, there was nothing there, and the incomplete evacuation sensation was just that -- a sensation. I called the doctor's office the next day, but was not able to get through to him, and the nurse said it was just bile and mucus, though what I passed was definitely solid, even if loose because of the laxative. Has anyone else had this experience? I am concerned because 1) I would really like to know whether the incomplete evacuation sensation is in fact real, I have been suffering from it for so long and 2) whether the colonoscopy can be accurate if the colon is not completely clean (both the doctor's written instructions and information I've read on the web say the colon must be "thoroughly" clean). I would really like not to have to do another colonoscopy, but I would also really like to have the peace of mind of knowing that it was done right. I don't completely trust my GI as he was very reluctant to do the colonoscopy in the first place, maybe for HMO reasons. Any advice anyone has about this would be greatly appreciated, and I hope everyone is managing okay, each day better than before (or at least not worse). Thanks so much.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi LorieI can't help much..but I just had my second colonoscopy last week too. (first one 8 years ago)The prep was just awful...so much stuff came out of me over a period of 10 hours, i culd not believe it. And my control was so bad with the prep meds (phosphate and 4 ducolax pills) that I had to be sitting on the toilet...I found out the hard way!Anyways...I started my prep 2 hours eariler than the told me, knowing my bowels. I too had not eaten anything the day of my prep except drank one can of 7-Up and did have water.I had liquid waste with some particles in it right up until my test. (started prep at 3 p.m. Wed, had colonoscopy at 1 p..m the next day) Unlike you though, I did not have formed stool after the test.I assume you will have a follow up visit with your doc...pin him or her down with your question. I know my test was not something they usually see....as in, having to still poop right up until then. You had a different experience, but still out of the ordinary it seems.(the people all sitting around in the little cubicles by me waiting for their scope never once that I heard or saw, had to use the bathroom...I used it 3 times in the 90 minutes I had to sit in my gown waitng)What hell the whole thing was.Let us know what you found out...good luck.Jeanne


----------



## 23475 (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Jeanne,Thanks for responding. My sympathies to you for your awful experience. I, too, had to poop three times before my colonoscopy (but liquid, nothing solid). Unfortunately, I am not scheduled for a follow-up with my GI. He met with me after I woke up from the whole thing, and told me then that everything was normal, nothing in my rectum or anal canal, nothing to biopsy, etc. He came highly recommended but runs an extremely fast-paced, busy office, and it is virtually impossible to get him on the phone. I called again this morning, and still couldn't get through. The nurse again insisted there was nothing to worry about (made me feel as if I was being paranoid and a pain), that they use a suction to clean you out as they're doing the procedure, but sometimes, the suction does not get everything out if the stuff is too high up in the ascending colon. She insisted, however, this did not interfere with the accuracy of the procedure. Why she did not say this to me in the first place, I don't know, but it's still confusing, as the ascending colon is not the place where I feel incompletely evacuated. It may be I have to find a new doctor, but I sure do not want to do another colonoscopy. Like you, I was on the toilet the whole time drinking the prep. I also suffer from abominable gas and gas pains and usually have a hard time getting down just 4 glasses of liquid a day, so the prep was extreme torture. I was so distended I could scarcely breathe waiting for my procedure. Good luck with the barium, and I hope they do not find any more complications.Lorrie


----------



## Kora (Sep 23, 2001)

I just had my colonoscopy this morning, and the diarrhea didn't stop. I was still passing clear fluids this morning, and when I was done the scope they gave me a muffin and some cheese... Then I had a small sub for lunch. The diarrhea was almost uncontrollable. I had to tell DH three times on the way home to "stop the truck now!!!" Poor guy, I'm lucky he's understanding. I feel good though - the whole thing was a breeze. I don't know if the runs after are normal, but I'm not too worried.


----------



## Suffering Bad (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi Lorrie -Didnt the doctor performing your colonoscopy show you the images from the test? I received a 2 page report with 16 images taken during the test. The images are clear. The only area that had some residual matter was the Cecum. This is where the Small intestine meets the Colon. Test was completely normal. Interesting you say your pain is in the ascending colon (right side). This is where my pain is. I have similar symptoms. I have been sufferin for approximately 18 months off and on. Pain has been severe at times. Most doctors treat you like you are a hypocandriac or out of your mind. Fortunately for me I have a great general doctor who has never given up on me. I also have a GI specialist that has been very supportive as well. My doctor, along with a surgeon ordered a HIDA-Scan after I was scene in the ER on 3-30-05. A HIDA-Scan is the definitive test for Gall Bladder function. I have had Cat Scans, MRIs, and ultra sounds come back that say my Gall Bladder is normal. I found out the results of my HIDA-Scan on Monday. My gall bladder is only functioning at 5% (which according to the doctor is virtually like not functioning at all). I am having surgery to remove my gall bladder in 10 hours. I hope this is the answer to all my problems.Since your symptoms sound very similar to my own, you may want to ask your doctor about having a HIDA-Scan if you still have your gall bladder. Good luck to you. I would ask the doctor about seeing the images taken during the colonoscopy. They should have no problem sharing this information with you.Take care.


----------



## 17170 (May 13, 2005)

Your fecal matter may have been in your small intestine.


----------



## 17431 (May 15, 2005)

I had my colonoscopy about 8 months ago also. It was not as bad as everyone says it is, just the prep, i had to set up camp in the bathroom until i was done, i had my colyte, magazines and some lemonade powder, i dipped my finger in the powder before drinking a cup of colyte to kill the taste. I took the two pills before bed like he said to, also said i would have to get up in the middle of the night for a bm, but i dont really remember getting up. I got a report afterwards of my diagnosis, didnt get the pictures until the follow up. Dont think I would've remembered the pics right after the procedure anyway


----------

